# X700 ati tool 3d screen turns yellow need help



## medion_man (Feb 20, 2005)

Hi, everyone. I am new to this overclocking thing. I just purchased an ati radeon x700 pro and I downloaded the new atitool. At first, I could overclock the card with no problem. I have got the card all the way up to 500/488 just fine. I have had it for a couple of days now, and for some reason when I try to scan for artifacts, the whole screen turns yellow. Can someone please help me with this problem. Please tell me what I can do to fix it. Need help!! Thanks Mike


----------



## DudesBoss (Apr 29, 2005)

u got ur core too high mate i would say. lower ur core to 480, manual set to 480 then scan for artifacts again, goodluck


----------

